# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > PC (Máy tính để bàn) >  Máy tự động "khởi động lại" trên win7

## khuongtrungkt1

Chuyện là máy em máy tuần nay đang sử dụng bỗng nhiên khởi động lại mà không báo gì cả. Quét virus thì cũng chả thấy gì. Ai giúp em cái

----------


## Sông Hồng

Nếu máy tính của bạn đang sử dụng phiên bản RC (Release Candidate) của HĐH Windows 7, bạn cần có sự chuẩn bị để đảm bảo cho công việc và dữ liệu của mình, bởi “giờ G” đang đến rất gần. 
Được phát hành cho mọi người dùng thử miễn phí từ tháng 5.2009, về lý thuyết, Microsoft cho phép bạn tiếp tục sử dụng Windows 7 RC đến tháng 6.2010. Tuy nhiên, có 3 mốc thời gian quan trọng cần đặc biệt lưu ý:

Từ 15.2.2010: Mỗi ngày, Microsoft sẽ “nhắc tuồng” bằng một thông báo rằng phiên bản Windows 7 bạn đang dùng đã sắp hết hạn và đề nghị bạn nên mua bản chính thức. Mặc dù vậy, bạn cứ yên tâm là hệ thống vẫn hoạt động bình thường.

Từ 1.3.2010: Cảnh báo hết hạn sẽ xuất hiện liên tục và máy tính sẽ tự khởi động lại sau mỗi 2 giờ sử dụng. Lưu ý là hệ thống sẽ không lưu bất kỳ tài liệu đang mở nào trước khi khởi động lại. Sau đó bạn vẫn tiếp tục sử dụng máy tính bình thường trong phạm vi 2 giờ trước khi hệ thống tự động khởi động lại.

1.6.2010: Thời điểm hết hạn của Windows 7 RC: Màn hình desktop sẽ chuyển sang màu đen, máy tính tự khởi động lại sau mỗi 2 giờ. Windows 7 của bạn chuyển sang trạng thái “không hợp lệ” đồng thời hiển thị hộp thoại yêu cầu kích hoạt.

Bạn có 2 lựa chọn để không ảnh hưởng công việc và mất dữ liệu: Nâng cấp lên phiên bản chính thức của Windows 7 hoặc quay trở lại sử dụng HĐH cũ (Vista/XP) mà bạn đã mua (hoặc được nhà sản xuất cài đặt sẵn lúc bạn mua máy tính).

----------


## kimthanhthethao123

Phần lớn nguyên nhân là do quạt chíp bị yếu, nếu máy không tự khởi động lại theo cơ chế tự bảo vệ của CPU thì sẽ không tản nhiệt tốt cho CPU. Một nguyên nhân nữa là có thể do main của bạn bị phồng các tụ điện, bạn hãy tháo nắp máy ra để kiểm tra. Ngoài ra bạn cũng nên dùng các phần mềm diệt virus quét lại toàn bộ máy xem có bị virus không để đảm bảo chắc chắn là máy tính bị treo do sự cố phần cứng.
Thân.

----------


## tungvu

Bạn chủ topic đâu rồi nhỉ.Vào cho ý kiến đi xem có phải cứ 2 tiếng lại khởi động lại không.Nếu đúng thì bạn làm theo chỉ dẫn ở trên của mình

----------


## sealdangerous

Máy em không rõ có phải cứ 2h khởi động lại 1 lần. Nhưng mà khi khởi động lại thì nó vẫn lưu các tại liệu đang mở(giống như bấn nút khởi động lại trên thùng máy vậy), mà cũng không hiện lên bảng nào cả. Máy em mới mua đã là Win7 rồi bản Home Premium. Nếu hư phần cứng thì em đành tự... mời người đến sửa thôi.

----------


## kattykatty89

Máy tính của bạn là máy để bàn hay là máy tính xách tay.Nếu là máy để bàn bạn kiểm tra lại xem có phải bạn sử dụng main FOXCON không.Bạn mình dùng main này cũng hay bị lỗi tình trạng khởi động lại NHƯNG không lưu đựợc các tài liệu trước đó.Máy bạn mua có bản quyền hệ điều hành không.(cái này bạn kiểm tra kỹ)

----------


## fpicseo

Máy em là máy để bàn. Dùng main JW Technology thì phải. Còn HĐH có bản quyền ko thì em cũng ko rõ. Cũng có thể là tại nguồn rồi.

----------


## nholoiemnoi

hỏi bạn 1 tí , Cpu của bạn đang xài là của thèn Intel hay AMD dzay ???

----------


## seoprovu1

AMD Athlon II X3 425. Ko mua nổi Intel

----------

